# Mast Cell Bleeding



## hrhdi23 (Oct 15, 2013)

Hello All!
My V was recently diagnosed with a Mast Cell Tumor on her neck, within the last 2 weeks. We are scheduled for surgery the 1st week of November, as I will be out of the country next week. With that said, I need some advice. The site of the tumor, side of her neck, continues to bleed. Its not enough to warrant sutures or cauterizing, just enough to make a mess. The vet said there wasn't too much they can do. We have been keeping it wrapped with gauze and self sticking bandage tape. I have also cut the sleeve off a t-shirt and we have been keeping that on her neck too. Are there any homeopathic treatments that anyone can recommend? We just need to get through the next week and half. Luckily, we have a friend staying with her while we are gone.
Any help is much appreciated.
Thanks-
Diana


----------



## GarysApollo (Nov 27, 2012)

I'm sorry I have no recommendations. 

I do hope everything turns out well for you and your V...

Good luck


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

If its just to keep it from being a mess, I would use the T shirt sleeve and place a women's sanitary pad inside it.
Hoping all goes well with her surgery.


----------



## Nelly (Feb 7, 2013)

Hi hrh, so sorry to hear about your V and I hope the surgery goes smoothly.

There are homeopathic remedies but I would keep in mind asking your Vet if this is ok first due to the nature of it and the fact she will be undergoing surgery as you don't want to mess around with anything unnecessarily. That said, homeopathic remedies are generally very safe due to the amount of dilution involved.

See what your Vet thinks and they may even be able to offer a suitable remedy too.

Best of luck!


----------

